
Show HN: Free Translation API in 100 languages for your projects - alexei_rudak
Dear community!<p>We created translation API in 100 languages and can offer FREE 100 million &#x2F; characters of translation for your projects.<p>Online demo is here
https:&#x2F;&#x2F;lingvanex.com&#x2F;demo&#x2F;<p>To register the platform and integrate
https:&#x2F;&#x2F;lingvanex.com&#x2F;platform&#x2F;
======
JPLeRouzic
Hi,

Thanks for the free offer, as far I know it is much larger than what offer
competitors.

I played a little with your API.

* First there is a small text on the account page which tells "Your Balance: $10" What does this mean?

* I also tried your example, it works, then I tried with a text in Chinese. I received {"err":"No instrument","result":"No instrument"}

What does that mean?

Thanks!

